# Is anyone here in the room? If not, I'll turn off the light.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

When I leave the public bathroom, I turn off the light. But before that, I want to make sure that no one is in the toilet. How can I say this?

"Onko joku täällä? (muuten sammutan.)" (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Okay. _Muuten sammutan *valot.*_


----------



## sakvaka

The first expression that came to my mind after reading your question was _Saako sammuttaa valot (Sopiiko, että sammutan valot) vai onko täällä vielä joku?_


----------



## akana

sakvaka said:


> The first expression that came to my mind after reading your question was _Saako sammuttaa valot (Sopiiko, että sammutan valot) vai onko täällä vielä joku?_



I often hear a similar expression in partitive:

_Onko täällä ketään?

_Is there a reason for the partitive when the sentence is not negative? Would it sound okay to say:
_
Onko täällä vielä jotakuta?_


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

akana said:


> I often hear a similar expression in partitive:
> 
> _Onko täällä ketään?
> 
> _Is there a reason for the partitive when the sentence is not negative? Would it sound okay to say:
> _
> Onko täällä vielä jotakuta?_


That's wrong. You could say: _Onko täällä vielä joku?

_GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Partitive is often used when you doubt something. Many people aren't even aware of this possibility, but you can see the partitive turn up in various questions with doubtful content.

_Oletko syönyt ruokaa(kaan)?_ Have you [even] eaten? (cf. _Oletko syönyt ruoan?_ Have you [already] eaten?)

I also thought of using the phrase _Onko täällä ketään?_ but wanted to stick to positively suggesting structures. Another good starting point would be the English phrase _Is there someone here?_ vs. _Is there anyone here?_


----------

